# Cars - can I barter



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi
Arrving Tuesday!
What is the culture - when buying a car from a dealer and paying cash do they barter or is the price the price?
Thanks
Golden Future


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

golden future said:


> Hi
> Arrving Tuesday!
> What is the culture - when buying a car from a dealer and paying cash do they barter or is the price the price?
> Thanks
> Golden Future


Yes, You can barter to get the price down, buying from a dealer is the most expensive way to buy a car, although it can be a little easier if you dont speak the lingo, buying private you will get a much better price,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a fiscal number first, barter, at least with a dealer you will get some guarantees and service.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

canoeman said:


> You need a fiscal number first, barter, at least with a dealer you will get some guarantees and service.


Hi 
Organising fiscal number Wednesday.
Even in this country I don't buy private I like somewhere to go back to.
Woman on her own playing it safe, although a friend and her huband who is a car nut are coming for first week.
Thanks
Golden Future


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Look at websites like Anúncios grátis em Portugal, anúncios classificados em Portugal (Compra em Portugal, Venda em Portugal, Contatos em Portugal, Motor em Portugal, Moradia - Locais Comunidade em Portugal,...) or Leilões.pt - Os melhores Leilões em Portugal or standvirtual to get a handle on the prices.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

You might be lucky and achieve a discount but in my experience, and I have bought four cars in Portugal, all I have achieved is the €60 cost of transferring the car to my name. Also, be prepared for a price shock, for example a 2011 Toyota Yaris 1.4 with delivery miles can be bought from Lookers in the UK for £11450, here the price for a 1.1 at my local Toyota dealer is €18900 (£16700) a 2005 1.3 Yaris, also at Lookers is £4600, here €8900 (£7800) Another thing to bear in mind is that a litre of petrol is now more expensive than in the UK - Welcome to Portugal


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

I know its carping, but using the word 'barter' when you mean 'haggle' sets my teeth on edge......


----------

